# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  every beginning is difficult

## Antonio1986

Is there in russian any saying related with the expression:: "every beginning is difficult"?

----------


## Suobig

"Лиха беда начало"

----------


## it-ogo

> "Лиха беда начало"

 Actually that proverb is used in meaning "later it will be better" and used as a reply to whining of the beginner. 
If you need a warning rather than encouragement, I can think about "Первый блин комом". "First time is always a fail."

----------


## Suobig

> Actually that proverb is used in meaning "later it will be better"

  

> Лиха бѣда начало! (иноск.) всякое начало трудно; стоитъ только начать, а тамъ пойдетъ.

 © Большой толково-фразеологический словарь Михельсона

----------


## Antonio1986

> "Лиха беда начало"

 What means the word Лиха?
The word беда means trouble. Correct?

----------


## it-ogo

Лиха is a feminine short form of an adjective "лихой" (archaic: evil, hard).

----------


## nsdfrv

if I don't have enough courage to start a difficult job, I say to myself "Глаза боятся, а руки делают", and it really helps  ::

----------

